# Where the EOS Digital Camera came from



## stringfellow1946 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just thought some of you might be interested to see where the EOS Digital Cameras started from in 1995 the EOS-DCS1, DCS-3, EOS-DCS5. New at the time this lot would have cost you around £42,000. YES I DID SAY Forty Two Thousand UK Pounds. From what little I can find out mainly bought by newspapers for their photo guys. These are part of my own collection of Canon Cameras. Any Info anyone one might have please get in contact.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah i seem to remember reading the 1Dmk used a kodak sensor too


----------



## Steve Todd (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/dslr/chrono_1995-2004.html
This link will give you a little more info on these cameras.
Enjoy!


----------



## willrobb (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing. Never seen anything like that before, like a battery grip on steroids  How many megapix I wonder? No doubt at the time they were revolutionary, but probably today's smart phones have better photo IQ and you can get them so cheap. It's amazing how things change.

Jeez, I didn't get started in photography until 1998 and didn't use digital until 2007, to think back in the day newspaper shooters were using these. I wonder how often they were used compared to film at the time? I wonder when it got the stage that digital took over?

At 42'000 quid I can imagine not many pappers were willing to fork out for this kind of kit at the time, I guess when prices dropped and quality increased digital started to take off.


----------



## candyman (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, it looks now very funny to see the bi-directional port for transferring/printing the photos.


----------



## candyman (Jan 21, 2012)

stringfellow1946 said:


> New at the time this lot would have cost you around £42,000. YES I DID SAY Forty Two Thousand UK Pounds.



Makes the 1D-X a bargain ;D


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Jan 21, 2012)

The also did a monochrome only version of these cameras EOS-DCS-1M, DCS-3m, DCS-5M. I think I’m correct in saying that it’s the only Digital all monochrome camera that Canon has ever made. They were also available in, infrared Monochrome versions as well. 

EOS DCS-1. Sensor Size, 27.6 mm x 18.4 mm, 3060 x 2036-pixels
Un-acquired image file size: approximately 6 megabytes (MB) for each image. Acquired image file sizes: approximately 18 MB for each color image acquired normally at 8-bit acquire (and 36 MB when 12-Bit Acquire is on), and 6 MB for each monochrome image.

EOS DCS-3. Sensor Size, 20.5 mm x 16.4 mm, 1268 x 1012-pixels.
Un-acquired image file size: approximately 1.3 megabytes (MB) for each image. Acquired image file sizes: approximately 3.9 MB for each color image acquired normally at 8-bit acquire (and 7.8 MB when 12-Bit Acquire is on), and 1.3 MB for each monochrome or infrared image.

EOS DCS-1. Sensor Size 3.8 mm x 9.2 mm, 1524 x 1012-pixels.
Un-acquired image file size: approximately 1.5 megabytes (MB) for each image. Acquired image file size: approximately 4.5 MB for each color image acquired normally at 8-bit acquire (and 9 MB when 12-Bit Acquire is on), and 1.5 MB for each monochrome or infrared image.

More information at 
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/Kodak/index2.htm


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, goodbye Kodak.

It's always interested me that Kodak seemed to pull Nikon and Canon screaming to digital, but in the end those companies started doing it in-house and Kodak has been left with nothing in-house. It goes to show that if you want to stay in business, build it yourself! Kodak's interest with consumer formats (like the stupid disc camera) seems to have been their focus, to the detriment of producing professional cameras. Maybe this is because of the costs of manufacturing in various countries at the time - hard for me to say. Whatever the case, it hasn't served Kodak well in the long run.


----------

